# Which 3.5/4.5t horsebox makers do you rate?



## SteadyNeddy1070 (12 August 2013)

Gutted. Just bought a lovely HB511 trailer but my hubbys Nissan Xtrail doesn't quite seem man enough to tow it as our yard has very steep, rutted and tricky access. Xtrail is supposed to tow 2t with one horse onboard should be fine but everyone says to be safe, I need 3t+ towing capacity. Feeling confused!

He can't afford to upgrade his car so am looking at buying first horsebox with my own money.

Ideally need 4.5t+ 2 horse compact box as with two x 16.2hh I just don't see how you can get them in any of the 3.5t boxes!

Views on best manufacturers?

Quite like look of FoxyTwins. 

Equitrek Super Sonic is 4.5t. But toooo expensive.

Alot of the conversions look really flimsy and a bit dodgy.

Experienced H&H forum views please. Thx.


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (12 August 2013)

Anyone used Unique Horseboxes in East Sussex?


----------



## MardyMare (12 August 2013)

I am also looking at the moment and looked at a dealership place in North Yorkshire yesterday - very nice boxes in both 3.5 and 4.5 but the sales person told me the payload of the 3.5 is only 980 kg?  which is useless for me.  I have looked at some advertised that say 1.1T or 1.2T which would be better.  I looked at FoxyTwins on line too and liked them.  We looked at Alexanders but ended up being a bit above our budget being brand new.

Sorry have added nothing useful  but will watch this post with interest


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (12 August 2013)

MardyMare said:



			I am also looking at the moment and looked at a dealership place in North Yorkshire yesterday - very nice boxes in both 3.5 and 4.5 but the sales person told me the payload of the 3.5 is only 980 kg?  which is useless for me.  I have looked at some advertised that say 1.1T or 1.2T which would be better.  I looked at FoxyTwins on line too and liked them.  We looked at Alexanders but ended up being a bit above our budget being brand new.

Sorry have added nothing useful  but will watch this post with interest 

Click to expand...

I really like Aelxanders too but agree 'tres expensive' as brand new 

Where you based?

I agree all 3.5t ones won't take two 16.2hh horses as my boy must weight at least 650kgs and friend's same so need at least 1.5t payload+


----------



## MardyMare (12 August 2013)

I am border South Yorkshire / North Notts.  Have been using a 505 IFW but having so many issues with our towing vehicles - decided its time for a lorry.  My OH fancies the smaller box which I was originally against (purely for stupid reason of wondering how my horse would travel backwards lol) but after loads of looking yesterday have pretty much convinced myself that the smaller lorry would be better on fuel, nice and neat, and that my horse probably wouldnt care which direction she travelled.  I have a slim 16.2 and a smaller 15.1 probably 600kg and 500 respectively.

just to add - I was also pleasantly surprised at the 'horse room' in side.  I thought they would be squashy but actually quite roomy.


----------



## BlairandAzria (12 August 2013)

I did alot of research about 3.5t boxes when i was looking for a secondhand one, the two companies that consistently get good reviews were Marlborough and Alexanders.

There is one well known make in particular which i would avoid as i personally know someone who bought one and they had tons of problems with it, and found out it had been clocked.  I drove one when i first started looking and it was very very lightweight (great for payload) but it felt flimsy, and wobbled all over the place. - which is also important to consider when looking for the biggest payload possible.  I would think you would definitely need a 4.5t for two big horses. 

Good luck with the search.


----------



## Tobiano (12 August 2013)

Hi - I have a 3.5T that I had uprated to 3.9T which adds 400kg to the payload so it is about 1.4T.  I looked at Alexanders but in the end got it from Equimark Horseboxes, which is nearer me.  I have been very pleased with it.  Drives beautifully and has very good fuel economy - I never seem to have to fill it up!  Downsides are, you are speed limited to 56 mph and of course with a box over 3.5 T you need to have the right driving licence (though not a problem for old f@rts like me). I did get it as a new build but these places often sell them on when people trade up.  Good luck with your search


----------



## blood_magik (12 August 2013)

If you can afford to spend the money, I would go with a Kevin Parker Aeos. 
The Alexanders boxes look nice too.


----------



## stencilface (12 August 2013)

I wasn't impressed with alexanders when we were looking, also the payload is not great if I remember correctly.   Re the travelling backwards, mine never struggled going backwards after years of herringbone travelling, he did really struggle when I put him in a forward facing box though, was foamed up and sweaty by the time I got there :redface3:


----------



## onemoretime (12 August 2013)

We have a Tru Leisure 3.5 ton box and are very pleased with it.  We had it made to our own design on a Renault Master Chassis.  Plenty of storage and drives like a dream.  Take a look at their web site.  They are in Kent near Ashford.


----------



## starryeyed (12 August 2013)

Was going to suggest Boss horseboxes but they're probably a bit far from you! We went to see them earlier in the year and were just so impressed, their boxes are total perfection and they could not have been more helpful.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 August 2013)

I'm happy with my Racemaster. 
Its capable of taking 1280kg with half a tank of fuel already accounted for.
Solid all round, built to 'work', good bulkhead etc, aftersales is good too (as had to pop back for adjustment to partition).
Am in Surrey, so welcome to pop over & pull it to bits...


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (12 August 2013)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I'm happy with my Racemaster. 
Its capable of taking 1280kg with half a tank of fuel already accounted for.
Solid all round, built to 'work', good bulkhead etc, aftersales is good too (as had to pop back for adjustment to partition).
Am in Surrey, so welcome to pop over & pull it to bits... 

Click to expand...

Racemaster's look nice. Where are they based?


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (12 August 2013)

MardyMare said:



			I am border South Yorkshire / North Notts.  Have been using a 505 IFW but having so many issues with our towing vehicles - decided its time for a lorry.  My OH fancies the smaller box which I was originally against (purely for stupid reason of wondering how my horse would travel backwards lol) but after loads of looking yesterday have pretty much convinced myself that the smaller lorry would be better on fuel, nice and neat, and that my horse probably wouldnt care which direction she travelled.  I have a slim 16.2 and a smaller 15.1 probably 600kg and 500 respectively.


just to add - I was also pleasantly surprised at the 'horse room' in side.  I thought they would be squashy but actually quite roomy.
		
Click to expand...


Which make/model were you looking at?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 August 2013)

SteadyNeddy1070 said:



			Racemaster's look nice. Where are they based?
		
Click to expand...

Just outside Lambourn in Berkshire, about 6 miles or so max from M4


----------



## MardyMare (12 August 2013)

SteadyNeddy1070 said:



			Which make/model were you looking at?
		
Click to expand...

Originally the 3.5T but now thinking a 4.5T - I like the Vauxhall movano - now found someone local who comes recommended who does the Vauxhall Movano on a 3.5T that takes 1.2T payload - going to have a look tonight.   I am not too worried about fancy living as long as sturdy and safe for horses.  My problem is that although I am 'older generation' I did my licence in another country and when converted here in the UK they only gave me B1 which I think is 3.5T. I am quite happy for OH to drive though seeing as he is paying for it


----------



## Eriskayowner (12 August 2013)

The Winterbourne Horsebox company do some lovely lorries.


----------



## Farcical1 (12 August 2013)

I have a Marlborough Hunter and love it, but I do only travel one. It can be upgraded to a 3.9 ton, with a payload of about 1.4 ton. Marlborough quoted me about £400 to do this work; depending on the age of the chassis, it may also need a speed limiter fitted, which is about £300. 
I think you'll struggle to find a 3.5 ton that will really legally take 2 good size horses, and have strong enough bulkheads etc. High payload means a lighter box, so compromises will have been made somewhere.


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (12 August 2013)

Another vote for boss Hoeseboxes, they deliver to all parts of UK . And a 3.5 can be uprated to 3.9 if you have a licence that is pre 1997. So you would have a min payload of 1600 uprated.


----------



## hihosilver (12 August 2013)

I have just looked at a bloomfield leisure which was so sturdy and very modern. However payload is 1200 so I would be overweight with 2 horses but mostly I will be traveling one. The sales guy did suggest I could be legal with 2 horses if I put tack and people in a car and just took horses.....


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (13 August 2013)

hihosilver said:



			I have just looked at a bloomfield leisure which was so sturdy and very modern. However payload is 1200 so I would be overweight with 2 horses but mostly I will be traveling one. The sales guy did suggest I could be legal with 2 horses if I put tack and people in a car and just took horses.....
		
Click to expand...

If your licence and chassis allows it I'd uprate to 3.9t. Much more practical payload with 2 horses. I'm an old fart - passed test in 1988! So no worries on licence front. I go to shows alone so not possible to bring a car and real pita too!!!


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (24 August 2013)

hihosilver said:



			I have just looked at a bloomfield leisure which was so sturdy and very modern. However payload is 1200 so I would be overweight with 2 horses but mostly I will be traveling one. The sales guy did suggest I could be legal with 2 horses if I put tack and people in a car and just took horses.....
		
Click to expand...

Bloomfield Horseboxes also been recommended to me. Seem to build good quality and safe boxes. 

Anyone else got a Bloomfield box?


----------



## Bradsmum (24 August 2013)

SN1070 and MM I have just pm'd you.  Happy box hunting.


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (26 August 2013)

Bradsmum said:



			SN1070 and MM I have just pm'd you.  Happy box hunting.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for info. That's one of my concerns too!


----------



## equinedentistuk (26 August 2013)

Ive owned a few 3.5t, we run a horsebox hire company, incl marlborough, equipe, racemaster and boss.  Boss boxes are by far the best on the market in my opinion as a user, and from a horse point of view.  
You could try and contact Polly at traveltwohorseboxes, they specialise in this kind of vehicle and she is happy to give advice whether you buy from her or not.
I currently have a Boss Supa-lite 35xl - with full lockers, living and 5 seater cab.  It has a 1.3t payload on a 3.5t gross vehicle, so with an upgrade to 3.9, this would easily give you the payload you need. I will be buying another!
Happy box hunting


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (1 September 2013)

Went to view a 3.5t horsebox yesterday. Got quite excited soon passed though....

The build quality was very poor compared to others I've looked at. The finishing was really amateur and bodgy!

No history of chassis. Not sure how bulkhead was constructed! People will put their ponies in anything. 

There really should be regulations about these boxes. Seems anyone can have a go at making one!


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (5 September 2013)

MardyMare said:



			I am also looking at the moment and looked at a dealership place in North Yorkshire yesterday - very nice boxes in both 3.5 and 4.5 but the sales person told me the payload of the 3.5 is only 980 kg?  which is useless for me.  I have looked at some advertised that say 1.1T or 1.2T which would be better.  I looked at FoxyTwins on line too and liked them.  We looked at Alexanders but ended up being a bit above our budget being brand new.

Sorry have added nothing useful  but will watch this post with interest 

Click to expand...

Hi MardyMare

How's your search going?

It's soooo tricky to find good boxes!


----------



## Abacus (5 September 2013)

I'm also looking - it is a complete minefield and so many manufacturers don't provide details on the bulkhead and floor - terrifying! I even saw one with a half-height bulkhead so you could see the horses (or be sat on by them if you had to brake hard). I am appalled.

One that does look interesting is the Courcheval - I lie the idea of the breach bar and the extra-wide rear door. Having had one before (and having seen a friend's horse stuck in the groom area of a Racemaster, with a door too narrow to get the horse out) I wouldn't have one with a narrow back door.


----------



## hihosilver (5 September 2013)

Polly was recommended to me as well. She will advise you it you give a donation to her dog fund...She really knows her stuff on horseboxes. I like bloomfields but they have a long waiting list so takes 2/3 months. I am going to wait till next spring now x


----------



## Hen (6 September 2013)

BOSS horseboxes are fabulous - I've been running my 3.5T for 2 years and it's just lovely.


----------



## showjump81 (10 November 2013)

I have a Bloomfields and I love it! I have placed an order for another one as I want a new shaped one. I couldn't believe it when they told me they had over 35 horseboxes on order, but I can guarantee its worth the wait, the new partition is amazing and the new cell bulkhead thing they have now. It has grown so much since I got my first box too, dean said they have 16 builders now and they only had 4 when I went last so they must be building good quality!

My friend has a boss and honestly not impressed at all, low roof, sharp edges on partitions, roof is just like a plastic with no insulation and I know of a couple of people who have heard of horses putting their heads through them! Pricey too!


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (12 November 2013)

showjump81 said:



			I have a Bloomfields and I love it! I have placed an order for another one as I want a new shaped one. I couldn't believe it when they told me they had over 35 horseboxes on order, but I can guarantee its worth the wait, the new partition is amazing and the new cell bulkhead thing they have now. It has grown so much since I got my first box too, dean said they have 16 builders now and they only had 4 when I went last so they must be building good quality!

My friend has a boss and honestly not impressed at all, low roof, sharp edges on partitions, roof is just like a plastic with no insulation and I know of a couple of people who have heard of horses putting their heads through them! Pricey too!
		
Click to expand...

Thx for your feedback.

I have ordered my Legacy SL and am soooooo excited  

Yes the wait was indeed 3 months so I should get mine end of next month. Nice Xmas prezzie to myself!!!

The build quality is very good - even better than Alexanders for less money. They don't make their boxes just badge them and charge more.

I looked at a BOSS at YHL at the weekend and did find them a bit 'rough' round the edges and didn't like the thin looking roof. Nice boxes but I don't think as good a sa Bloomfields. They seem best I've seen to date. I think the Kevin Parker Aeos look really nice but never seen one in the flesh.


----------



## ElvisandTilly (12 November 2013)

SteadyNeddy1070 said:



			Thx for your feedback.

I have ordered my Legacy SL and am soooooo excited  

Yes the wait was indeed 3 months so I should get mine end of next month. Nice Xmas prezzie to myself!!!

The build quality is very good - even better than Alexanders for less money. They don't make their boxes just badge them and charge more.

I looked at a BOSS at YHL at the weekend and did find them a bit 'rough' round the edges and didn't like the thin looking roof. Nice boxes but I don't think as good a sa Bloomfields. They seem best I've seen to date. I think the Kevin Parker Aeos look really nice but never seen one in the flesh.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have their contact details or a website link? Have search but can't seem to find the right place for Bloomfields. 

Enjoy your new box when it comes  a very nice xmas pressie!


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (13 November 2013)

Google Bloomfield Leisure Vehicles


----------

